# Just saying hello



## bluekey88 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all,
   Just joined the forum. The name's Erik.  Currently studying TKD, have past experience in Aikido, Goju ryu karate and kung fu.  My training is currently on haiatus due to blowing my knee out (torn ACL) and recovering from the surgery.  In the meantime, I cruise the MA boards to feed my martial arts fix 

When not learning to kick high, I work as a clinician specializing in the treatment of children with mental retardation and behavior disorders.  I have a wonderful wife and four kids (the wife and 3 of my kids train with me).  

Talk to y'all around.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## bydand (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Glad to have you here.  It is great to be able to train with your wife and kids.  I also have 4 kids but only 2 of them are old enough to formally train.  My wife also trains and it is just a great family activity.  Hope to read more from you.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And I thought my job required patience... I'm a special ed teacher, but I work primarily with kids with learning disabilities.  More power to you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! I hope you have a quick and complete recovery. In the meantime, Happy Posting!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2007)

welcome fellow tae kwon do'er.  I am here to tell you I understand Knee issues.  However, do not fret....I have a dan in judo and currently train in hapkido and tae kwon do, so I can say that training tkd has been a god send for my knees.

See you in the kma boards.


----------



## exile (Jan 26, 2007)

Greetings, Erik, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us (and always nice to have another KMA practitioner on board, especially someone with as varied a MA background as you have). Here's to a speedy recovery from your injuryhappy posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT ... take care of that knee!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard and best of luck with the knee recovery.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Eric!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 28, 2007)

Good to have another newer member (as myself). Studied hapkido also, and knees finally did me in (but I was in my 40s:shock: ). Know you'll do better. Happy training.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and from personal experience take care of the knee


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I am working very hard on phase II of my rehab.  I'm trying to be every careful.  In the meantime I search for ways to get my MA fix to stave of mental breakdown 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Welcome to MT


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

B


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Erik!  Welcome aboard! :asian:


----------

